# Snap Up Lever For Equalizer Hitch



## slingshot (Aug 14, 2008)

My equalizer hitch was in storage for 10 or so years because I changed over to fifth wheels. I now have a TT & the equalizer is back in service. I do not have the snap up lever with my setup. (Question) Does the lever make that much of a difference with or without it. Like to know if the lever is worth purchasing


----------



## Wade and Mendy (Mar 11, 2008)

I rarely use my lever. After the trailer is latched to the ball, I raise the tongue jack to pull the bars up to a point where they just slide on. I guess it depends on whether you want to turn the crank a few more times or try to dig out the lever from the tool box!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I just hold the button on the power jack and lift the rear of the truck up, then slide the bars into the L brackets. James


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I use the snap up lever - based upon the height of the WD bars. If they are low, its easier to use the bar, if they are too low, I will crank up the TT until they are able to slide on.

I can't wait until we get an electric jack!!


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Since installing the electric jack, no need to use the lever.

Bob


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

I agree...with an electric jack I have never used the lever.


----------



## RI-23rs (Jul 7, 2008)

I just use a piece of pipe about 12" long. The lever was missing when I bought my trailer.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Wade and Mendy said:


> I rarely use my lever. After the trailer is latched to the ball, I raise the tongue jack to pull the bars up to a point where they just slide on. I guess it depends on whether you want to turn the crank a few more times or try to dig out the lever from the tool box!


I usually do the same thing, however today leaving the cg was the first time I've ever used the lever. In order to level the camper the tongue was less than 12" off the ground. I couldn't lift the hitch w/ the tongue jack to get the bars on, I grabbed the lever and popped the bar right in place. I could have waited until I got on flat ground to do this but I prefer to be ready to go when I pull out of the site. To answer your question, you could get by without it but if its not expensive I'd get it.

Brad


----------



## fshr4life (Feb 7, 2009)

I recommend that you put the money for the lever towards an electric tongue jack. It's totally worth it and you won't need the lever.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

GarethsDad said:


> I just hold the button on the power jack and lift the rear of the truck up, then slide the bars into the L brackets. James


X2........ Never use the bar.


----------



## Dan H. (Jul 14, 2006)

Used it once in two years when the trailer was on extremely unlevel ground (side-to-side).


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Haven't used it, I think it's in the garage somewhere...........

Mike


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

No way I could get my Equalizer hitched up without the lever. Spring bars snap down onto the L-Brackets even with the tongue raised - Pow!!!

-CC


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Fanatical1 said:


> I just hold the button on the power jack and lift the rear of the truck up, then slide the bars into the L brackets. James


X2........ Never use the bar.
[/quote]
X3 ............. don't even use the hitch anymore!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> I just hold the button on the power jack and lift the rear of the truck up, then slide the bars into the L brackets. James


X2........ Never use the bar.
[/quote]
X3 ............. don't even use the hitch anymore!!!








[/quote]

x4....Atwood 3500 power tongue jack and you're good to go.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I occasionally need the lever and I used it last weekend when leaving the campground. I've found that it helps in specific situations where the electric jack (Atwood 3500) has to work extra hard to lift the tongue. I've noticed that if the site is sloped down (truck higher than trailer) then the jack is working really hard to lift the truck and I don't like the sound the jack makes when it gets the tongue high enough to get the spring bars on. Now if I'm in the situation where the truck is higher than the trailer I use the lever to keep from making the jack work so hard. The jack might be able to handle it but it seems to be straining and I don't want to risk breaking it and being stuck.


----------



## slingshot (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the info. I have the ( atwood 3500 ) electric tongue jack in fact the second one--- first one gears fell apart lucky enough still under warranty. Just thought the lever might relieve some of the pressure on jack.

Thanks again
Jimmy


----------



## goforet (Sep 20, 2007)

I've only been using the equalizer hitch this year with my new Outback and in all truthfulness have only used it once.

I find now since I have the power lift I just jack up the trailer and side the bars in, sometimes with a little effort but still works great.


----------



## Rick (Apr 11, 2007)

Mine got lost during my transition from my old TT to my new Outback. But my Outback has an electric jack so I've rarely needed it. When I do need one, as examples in previous post, I found that one of the ways on my 4-way lug wench works quite well. Plus if I'm pulling it out that means I'm in a bad position and the extra length of the wench make easy work snapping in my chains.

If you really think you need one, don't buy from a RV dealer just stop at the local hardware store and pickup a piece of pipe as previously mentioned. This allows you to get the length you need.

Rick
Kansas


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Fanatical1 said:


> I just hold the button on the power jack and lift the rear of the truck up, then slide the bars into the L brackets. James


X2........ Never use the bar.
[/quote]

X3. And I never could figure out how one would get the bars OFF with that lever. So I just raise the tongue up to put the bars on and off. Gosh, I love my electric jack!

Mike


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

Craftsman 36" pry bar. Big flat end goes right in the L-bracket hole. Bar slides along the flat pry bar. And it has many, many more uses......








JR


----------

